# Favorite cured meats?



## luvs (Dec 31, 2004)

i love beef bresoala and also proscuitto.
how 'bout you?


----------



## Raine (Dec 31, 2004)

Country Ham


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 31, 2004)

proscuitto


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2004)

Corned beef!

 Barbara


----------



## kyles (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh oh what a great question

I love cured meats

Parma ham

Salami

Good old English gammon


----------



## middie (Dec 31, 2004)

salami
corned beef
ham
bacon


----------



## Russell (Dec 31, 2004)

salami and ?pepperoni?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 31, 2004)

Proscuitto and salami


----------



## luvs (Dec 31, 2004)

yummy; i love all of theee meats!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: fave cured meats?*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> i love beef bresoala and also proscuitto.
> how 'bout you?



I love proscuitto as well, luvs, but what is beef bresoala?  I also love black forrest  ham, honeybaked ham and turkey, must have pepperoni on the pizza, ocassional bacon, and corned beef, pastrami.  Now I am getting hungry and I ate the last peice of ham this morning in a strata.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 1, 2005)

Agree with the country ham, and basically everything else.

My favorite cured ham is probably jamon serrano, which is Spanish.  And even better is jamon serrano negro, which is a very dark and flavorful jamon serrano.

Can generally only find those in tapas restaurants.  Unfortunately have to travel to get to one.  I wonder why there aren't more of those places about?  We adore tapas and have turned on a number of other people to them (although the in-laws initially thought we said topless restaurant and not tapas, which led to an interesting conversation).  But I guess the tapas thing could be another topic.

Bresaola, which I only recently had for the first time, is dried and salt cured beef from Italy (although it can be made elsewhere, learned all of this from a Google search). 

I think it is pronounced bre-so-la, with the accent on the 'so'.  Am just glad I did not have to pronounce it when I ordered it.

It was served with EVOO, lemon and pepper, and that seems to be the traditional way to do it.  Sort of like carpaccio, which we love.  But then again, I guess that too is another topic.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 1, 2005)

All of the above,except I have never heard of jamon serrano.


----------



## luvs (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: fave cured meats?*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> luvs_food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bresola is an air-dried beef.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Jan 1, 2005)

jamon
Salami
Bacon

All cured meats are yum


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 1, 2005)

All of the above also except I haven't heard of some of them. I like all cured meats. A good smoked country ham is the best.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 1, 2005)

Bacon
Country Ham
Proscuitto
Corned Beef
Kielbasa
Pepperoni
Salami's of all kinds, Hard, Genoa, etc.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: fave cured meats?*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks luvs, are you feeling better??  hope so.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 1, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> Oh oh what a great question
> 
> I love cured meats
> Parma ham
> ...



kyles, you did not include bangers, I love those things but cannot find them here in Eugene.  I have a friend who lives in Wembledon and when she comes to the states she would fix bangers and mash, sided with peas and a sauce from pan drippings, worcheshire, wine and whatever, do not remember but it was really good.  I have a couple of import stores here, I guess I had better ask and look around.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 1, 2005)

Salami, bacon, double smoked ham, pastrami etc, etc......

Kyles! What about smoked fish?

Kippers! Absolutely brilliant!

Smoked salmon
Smoked Barramundi
Smoked trout

Smoked cheese - bewdiful......


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 1, 2005)

For me it would be chorizo, chinese sausage and... dont laugh... firecracker spicy pickled sausages you get at truck stops.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 1, 2005)

I like most of what everyone else has said except nobody mentioned jerky.  I like beef, deer, and elk jerky.  I also like deer and elk salami.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 1, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I like most of what everyone else has said except nobody mentioned jerky.  I like beef, deer, and elk jerky.  I also like deer and elk salami.



I dated a girl who was on the road a lot... she got me into smoking, drinking tons of soda and eating jerky to survive long periods on the road. Jerky is the only addiction that survived from that period, thank god.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 1, 2005)

I like jerky because I can put some in a pocket in a baggie and if I cannot get back to my truck to eat lunch, it will tide me over until then.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I like most of what everyone else has said except nobody mentioned jerky.  I like beef, deer, and elk jerky.  I also like deer and elk salami.



I too love jerky, and make it every now and again.  It comes out a bit differently each time as my mairinade is made by adding a bit of this and that until it tastes right to me.

But my favorite cured meat is pepperoni.  I have loved it for as long as I can remember.  My Dad used to by the stick pepperoni when I was a kid, and we'd both break off a chunk and munch it while watching TV.

Of course we'd also do that with colby or cheddar cheese, cold hot dogs, liverwurst, sardines, fried fish, etc.  He and my Mom divorce when I was about 3 years old.  I spent the week days on the river, with my Mom, Stepfather (who was an incredible guy), and sisters, and at my Dad's on weekends, with the gravel pits and woods to play in.  I had two completely lifestyles, one very proper, and one very laid back, until I grew old enough to start my adult life.

I still have some of both lifestyles in me.  I love formal meals, with proper manners, and gorgeous food.  But then again, a bowl of pork & beans with hotdogs is mighty good too.

Wish I had a big stick of pepperoni right now.  My wife used to send them to me in care packages while I was out at sea.  Now is that the work of a great wife or what?  

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Jan 3, 2005)

delish! pepperoni and jerky and all the others...yum
i like butcher's versions of pepperoni and Wild Bill's jerky.
i make great jerky.


----------



## luvs (Jan 3, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> delish! pepperoni and jerky and all the others...yum
> i like butcher's versions of pepperoni and Wild Bill's jerky.
> i make great jerky.
> instead of the usual soy sauce marinade, i use a mainly-worcestershire-based one, then brush the cooked jerky with A-1. man, is it good...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]i make great jerky.
instead of the usual soy sauce marinade, i use a mainly-worcestershire-based one, then brush the cooked jerky with A-1. man, is it good...[/quote]

No argument here.  Unless I'm specifically going for a teryaki flavor, my jerky is based on Worcestershire and A1.  And I use only Lee & Perrins Worcestershire.  I don't care for the flavor of others I've tried.  I also slowly dry mine on the Webber Kettle, with only a few chunks of charcoal, and lots of apple or maple wood to provide the smoke.  And I also agree with brushing on more of the marinade as it dries, to intensify the flavor.  But the process takes the better part of a day before it's done.  I definitely know why the stuff costs so much in the store.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

